# hydrocelectomy vs hydrocele repair



## kristyrodecker

So I have a question. It appears the terms hyrocelectomy and hydrocele repair are used synonymously in some circles, which I find confusing since an -ectomy is a removal and a repair is a repair.

I am looking at codes 55040 and 55060 and trying to decide which one accurately codes a Lord's type procedure (under the idea that an -ectomy in this case can also mean a repair?)

I am thinking that the hydrocele excision is when the majority of the sac is removed and the repair is when the sac is cut open and tacked back. If this is right then a bottle type and a Lord's type would both utilize code 55060. Is this right?

Thanks for the help

Below is the case:

A scrotal incision was made and further extended with electrocautery. Once the hydrocele sac was reached we then opened and delivered the testis which drained clear fluid. There was moderate amount of scarring on the testis itself from the tunica vaginalis. It was then wrapped around the back and sutured in place with a running suture of 4-0 chromic in a Lord maneuver. A drain was then placed in the base of the scrotum and then the testis was placed back into the scrotum in the proper orientation. The same procedure was performed on the left. The skin was then sutured with a running interlocking suture of 3-0 Vicryl and the drains were sutured to place with 3-0 Vicryl. Bacitracin dressing, ABD dressing, and jock strap were placed. The patient was in stable condition upon transfer to recovery.


----------

